
Sensu – What I've Learnt - kiyanwang
http://roobert.github.io/2015/11/09/Sensu-What/
======
dbalan
Sensu is really designed for architectures that add and remove nodes in a
jiffy.

One nit pick I've is that, rabbitmq is really hard to debug. I've mulitple
cases of keepalives (sensu's version of are you up check) because of timeouts.

~~~
rob_
Sensu was originally built to solve the problem of having to monitor ephemeral
nodes[1], now however, it's a a versatile monitoring platform. I would argue
that it's much more than just what it was originally designed for.

Regarding RabbitMQ and difficulty in debugging: it's true. You can now use
Redis as a transport if you like. I'm sure support for other transports will
be added in time, too.

1\. [https://puppetlabs.com/presentations/puppet-sensu-love-
infra...](https://puppetlabs.com/presentations/puppet-sensu-love-
infrastructure-code-and-monitoring-sharing-same-development-workflow)

------
evincarofautumn
I hadn’t heard of any of the tools in the post, so when I read the first
paragraph, I thought it was satire of the proliferation of bizarrely named
JavaScript frameworks.

~~~
rob_
I wrote this article and this made me laugh, so thanks :)

